# JKD gloves???



## TenTigers (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone have an idea where these gloves originated? I haven't seen them until Enter the Dragon. Bruce Lee was using them in the sixties. Where did he get them? What were they originally from?


----------



## phfman (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know the origin but I had a pair in the 70's. Back then they were called "Kenpo gloves". I still see them in ads from MA suppliers on the East Coast.


----------



## phfman (Feb 17, 2010)

I just checked and Asian World of Martial Arts still has them. They are called ProForce Gladiator Kenpo Gloves and sell for around $60. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.allcombat.com/jkdkempoglove.html


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 18, 2010)

I've had 2 pairs for many years. They don't get used much. To clumsy and loose fingers are not good either. MMA gloves are much better in todays world. I only use MMA gloves or boxing gloves, nothing inbeween with the exception of bag gloves.


----------



## simplicity (Feb 18, 2010)

https://secure.martialartsites.com/index.cfm?storeid=021107123928&ProdID=1102


----------



## eastnashvillemartialarts (Mar 4, 2010)

+1 on what James K said.

I went through three pairs of them back when that was all you could get.
MMA Training/Sparring Gloves are way better.

Check out www.cagesidemma.com
Their brand of MMA gloves are GREAT and inexpensive for how nice they are.

John


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2010)

James Kovacich said:


> I've had 2 pairs for many years. They don't get used much. To clumsy and loose fingers are not good either. MMA gloves are much better in todays world. I only use MMA gloves or boxing gloves, nothing inbeween with the exception of bag gloves.



Second this they are just not that great!  I think of them as more of a movie prop and nothing else!


----------



## simplicity (Mar 4, 2010)

I prefer the fingerless MMA type gloves, but believe it or not BLFan's want those and do buy them from me... Go figure!


----------



## eastnashvillemartialarts (Mar 4, 2010)

For the Jeet Kune Do "Re-Enactors"


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 11, 2010)

I do a lot of Eskrima these days and MMA gloves save the hands when sparring without altering my grip or technique and we easily flow from stick to empty hand or vice versa without stopping.


----------



## TenTigers (Mar 15, 2010)

Guys-I'm not asking for likes/dislikes. I was asking if anybody knew the origins, where Bruce Lee got them from?
I think Renbukai in Japan also may have used these as well.
Anyone?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 16, 2010)

Not saying that they came from Kendo, but they look similar to Kendo's kote (gloves). The gloves that kendo uses look more like a mitten. They do lace up and the glove does extends down to the forearm area. I am sure someone took this design and added fingers to get more of the kempo style glove now being used. Just a guess IMO. Don't have any hard facts to back it up.


----------

